# land registry



## harvey69 (Apr 20, 2012)

hi has anyone got an idea of how much land registry costs on the algarve?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Exactly what are you asking, have you bought land and then need to register it or is it just a general question.
Land property should already be registered with the C.R.P Conservatoria do Registo Predial if it isn't you've problems

It's the Escritura (Deed of Purchase) that is registered rather than the actual land which forms part of deed
When you buy land or property it then has to registered in your name with 
1. Financas which is free
2. Conservatoria do Registo 0.75 % 1% of value this is normally included in the fees charged by Notary or Casa Pronto or paid as a seperate amount when the purchase is made. Like most things in Portugal there are deadlines for registration

Fees are National so location doesn't alter them but it's a package, you can't register something without first buying so its, Notary/Casa Pronto, IMT, IS, registration, lawyer


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Should have added, a simple purchase with 1 article number no mortgage using Casa Pronta is appox 230€ + IVA, registration of land/property incl. there are also various fringe benefits for a buyer to use Casa Pronta, not certain if there's an increase for 2013


----------



## harvey69 (Apr 20, 2012)

thankyou for the information , we inherited the property and have just paid the inheritance tax so just need to register it with the new name thanks harvey69


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Sorry to hear that, registration is done at the Conservatoria at the Courthouse of the Camara property located in, then with Financas or if you have a Solictor can be done online and slightly cheaper except for their fees


----------



## harvey69 (Apr 20, 2012)

thankyou harvey69


----------

